# Out with old, in with the new



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

After having a disasterous first time out, I'm able to say "The second time around is way better!!" My first attempt in the forum was coming along fine till it met SS fish tape and after many attempt to save it, well it met my skillsaw. Now in with the new, first primed bottom of mdf then got to the layout. I stayed with roughly the same as 1st but little changes. Next routing. I wanted to strike while the iron was hot not much practice needed and using a bumprail method (push router against bumper, pretty straight forward) then connect the dots. Sounds easy. Now rails. Here it is - buy the Brad Bowman pinchwire and rail. It went in pretty easy and the final thing, wire it up and you're off. I railed 1 lane yesterday and tried the little cars. WOW!! They were so smooooth in the turns and down the backstretch, through the sweeper, over the bridge. I'm in slot heaven. I am not a track builder but with some knowledge and help from guys here you can build your own really nice track for around $300 and it will be the most gratifying thing you can do in this hobby we call slots. So check out some of the pics, ask questions and go for it!! Next up, casting. No, no. Just kidding.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Way to go Joe ! Very nice . I personally do not have the courage to giver a go nor the skill or time to do it so it's nice to watch a guy who does. Glad your havin fun with the projects.

Dennis / Bear :wave:*


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> So check out some of the pics, ask questions and go for it



Good, because I love asking questions ^^

So what do you used for the rails ? you speak about fish tape, pinch wire, etc...

could you do some macro pictures to see that ? 

On h0 routed tracks, the question of magnetic downforce (too much down force due to bigger rail wire, for example) and wire elevation (the rail wire is sometimes not at the same regular height on the track) precision are often mentionned. How did you deal with that ? 


great looking track BTW


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Here you go D Hope that this shows a little better. Fish tape is 1/16th x 1/8th SS and has very strong memory (wants to go back to straight) causing the mdf to crack on the inside rail grove in a turn. I tried a couple of magnet cars and the stick power seemed fine to me but I don't run mag cars that much (they're collecting dust). The rail height is something that you do by practicing on scrap (just a tick above the surface). Too hi is better cause you can always go back and re-route, not recommended. Precision, well, take your time, plan every move. Like I said, I'm not a track builder but this method worked for me so far. I'll be glad to help if I can. Thanks for asking.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad that you finally got it all together. From what I can see, you did a great job!! Don't give up on the scenery..it's easy once you get started. There are many ways of doing it, and how will depend on you personal tastes. I dragged my feet for the longest time before I got started, and made a few mistakes along the way. Plaster cloth is messy, the last two scenery modules I did were nothing but 1" foam insulation board with brown paint and the shaker bottle grass on top. What's good about the foam is it can be sanded (a little messy) into nice rolling hills, or ripped to look like rock outcroppings. Since I don't lean on the scenery in the middle of the table, I was able to skip the hard shell plaster stuff and scenic right on the foam. After seeing your table go together, and all the rave reviews on routing, I think my next table will be routed, and I'll ditch all the L&J track I have. I want a reliable smooth operation, and it's heavy maintainance trying to keep L&J working right. Now, how can I put RR Xings on a routed track??? Hmmm....


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

slotcarman thanx for following my thread.ive used insulation on previous tracks then covered with sheetrok mud and paint. it came out pretty col. im leaning towards screen crumpled up then covered with that evergreen plaster cloth and paint.let me encourage you to go ahead start planning to route 1 out!the reward will be there(might take awhile)a slotcar jones will kick in after 4/5 days then youre completly focust in on finishing your new baby. ive had 4 tracks in 3 years they are all resting comfortably in rubbermade bins.you will be rewarded with the smooth/sure running of little cars and a big smile on your face.you did it. cmon slotcarman get a little closer to the edge .alil more alil more!


----------



## RickP (May 15, 2002)

Ok, on your first picture with the router laying on the table, what are you using to bump against? What's that white rail that is screwed down? When I routed my track, I used a threaded rod as an adjustable compass to do all the curves of one lane first and then connect the curves with straight cuts using a board clamped to the table to bump against. I really like the thought of using what ever white item that is to eliminate the home made compass. It looks like you can make a lot more flexible curves this way.

Rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

rick that white is a strip of lexan that i got from a plastic wholesaler.they sold me a 10footx1 inch for i think 15 $ then i ripped that in half .then on to the drillpress i poked every inchand a half iput these lil brads to hold it down to the mdf.bump router against for guidepin slot.its very flexable.hey rick i tried your method to fix cracked mdf it worked ok but the decision to cut up 1st and start fresh was the correct one.also pm me ill wind that strip up and send it to ya. u 2 can start again!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The idea is there Joe. I need to expand on it a bit, and wait patiently. Renting makes it hard to think about anything like routing a track. If I was in my own house, I'd be on it already.. It's hard enough working on the table I have now, knowing that somewhere in the next 7 or 8 months it could very possibly have to be torn apart for a move. All I can do is wait and see what the TM decides to do..


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey slotcar man when youre ready all u gotta do is ask and there are more than enough guy to jump onboard to help you out!!! just continue to run what you got and enjoy the hobby!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Track is coming along great! I sure would like to route my track.

Rich


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

just a note of encouragement to all that ever thought about a routed track. you can do it.dont think u cant.also round up all the materials u need first except the mdf(save that for last cuz its the eaisest to get.then just ask for help and google routed tracks read and plan what u want.but i mentioned this before be preaired for a slotcar jones (that is the absolutely the worst)but it will pass!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Just keep them updates coming in Joe ! :thumbsup:*


----------

